# Who's Going to Picton?



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Not too far off now and I'm really looking forward to it as well as my two sons. We will all be shooting recurves and hope to do well. What are all you guys shooting and hey any trash talk is welcome, it makes things interesting on the day of shoot!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

You do know the buffalos only shoot to 16 yds ... lol lol lol ... just got my used dorado don`t know why I sold the first one this thing shoots sweet .. I`ll shoot picton with it...


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah and that's one yard farther than a Dorado


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we`re both screwed then lol lol .....


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

ill be there working the canteen probably, if i have the weekend off

Dave


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Laura and I will be there. I think Iliana wants to shoot the Seaway as well.
See you all there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hey guys can we get a listing for seaway CLUBS with addresses and postal codes.. I don`t save them and it would be nice as maps in oaa book don`t have them and seaway challenge entry form doesn`t have them either .. I`m old and a gps is my co-pilot.. very simple thing to print on sheets as NEW COMERS would have a heck of a time finding these clubs.. CLUB contact in book is usually the mailing address of some one.. ????? anybody...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Ted, Try this site - http://seawaychallenge.yolasite.com/

It has most of the info you need, except for Napanee.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

We're coming and looking forward to the first leg!


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I should have a fun time trying to find it, first time there. I do have a gps though.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Don't go by the map in the OAA book. That is the old range from a few years ago.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Can I come play with u guys??? I have a day pass


LOL
Cant wait


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

515 potter rd try new web site listed above...


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Not sure yet


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Great shoot,great people.Look forward to it every year.


----------



## CLR (May 24, 2010)

just to let everyone know we still have 40 targets but now have 2 starting points, to speed things up....can't wait to see everyone again. Don't forget to get your raffle ticket on a 3000 lb winch!!!offer only at Crooked Arrow, draw to be held that day!
http://seawaychallenge.yolasite.com 
this is the site to get updated
Also as it has been stated above the Oaa has messed up our map. do not I repeat DO NOT follow the map in the Book. For all of you that have GPS we are at 515 Potter Road, Prince Edward County.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I se on the site above a registration form. When I've done Durham Archers leg of the Challenge in the past I always just signed up day of event. Has this changed? Or is it just an example, or do you fill it out and take it with you?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

to shoot series you have to be registered BY third leg ...... durham is to late to enter series.. Your previous scores won`t count...


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

So the registration is not to shoot any one tournament but is payment to enter the challange?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

the registration form you see on the seaway series site is just to reg for the series then you have to pay to shoot the tournament... you do not have to enter the series and you can just shoot the tournament for the day and still win your category.. the series is a running total of best 3 out of possible 5 scores of course your top 3 count toward series.. go into scores on web site and you will see what I mean ...hope this helps...


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Well looks like it will be one wet shoot tomorrow after all the rain today but let's hope the skies clear by then. Anyone who's drove it before from Oshawa area, how long should I give myself. I plan on leaving at 7:00 just to make sure I find it ok. I did mapquest it and it looks like a 2 hour drive, at least with how slow I drive


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Was a great day at Crooked Arrow. Thanks to everyone who helped organize the event. Was great to meet a bunch of great guys and gals and the boys really enjoyed themselves.


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

had a good turn out today despite the weather a total of 109 shooters. lots of kids included in that number as well, which was good to see.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

There was a lot of kids there, it's great to see and I'll continue to bring mine as long as they want.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Great turn out today.
A special thanks to the Crooked Arrow crew for hosting a great shoot.
"Mother Nature" threw everything at us today but had a fantastic time today.
Congratulations to all the shooters who placed today and hope to see you all at the following Seaway Challenge shoots.
A special thank you to CLASSICHUNTER and J Reeves for "baby sitting". You guys are great!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Actually I was going to thank ken and dale for baby sitting part of the hayes family ... lol lol lol great shoot great time, food great .. and warm too .. froze our butts off or was that between the sleet ..snow or rain or sun .. man love that course it just hates me.. lol lol . the smell of garlic all over.. had some to eat but early... buds where small and not to strong yet.. water was an issue but doable.. great shooting to paul hayes..a respected archer... top score in trad classes..


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

[ great shooting to paul hayes..a respected archer... top score in trad classes..[/QUOTE]

Now you have done it Ted we at Durham will not be able to deal with him :monster:LOL ( Pauls comment: Yea what ever )

:jksign: buddy just wish I could of shot that well when I was shooting trad :archery:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

randy you do know this is the set up before the fall .... he`ll be thinking ... what the heck is ted doing now .. lol lol lol It was a great day lots of laughs.. cheryl scores posted yet.. lol lol You guys know you have to be extra kind to cheryl.... right...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Paul was fist in class because the famous Hoyt Le****** was a no show.


----------



## CLR (May 24, 2010)

thanks for all your support, We hope you all had a great time....next year we will order more snow the day before the shoot.


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

*scores*

How come scores from crooked arrow haven't been posted on Seaway website yet?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

takes about a week for this ...


----------

